# Lunging For Respect - Is This Normal?



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Ok. I know CA way of training and I use it. Maybe go back and rewatch (is that a word?) it. First off, I think you jumped over a very important part of his training. The dvd is called "Respect on the Ground". It shows you how to use the carrot stick. 

The carrot stick is obviously an extension of our arm. One thing that makes a horse nervous is an object. The carrot stick is an object. Getting your horse used to the stick is an important part of training. He should not be afraid of it but should respect it. Everything you do with the stick you always end with rubbing the horse with it. So when you use it to disengage the hindquarters and have him face you, you need to rub him with it. If he jumps forward, its because he fears that you will hit him with it. 

Remember to have him semi close to you but if he wants to jump forward, let him. But make sure he can't get to far ahead. Holding on so that when he jumps forward he finds the end of the lead and it turns his face toward you. As soon as he faces you, go to rub him on that side your working on. Even if he moves away continue to rub him until his feet stop moving. And start over. 
Do this on both sides. When he has mastered that, lunging for respect is next. You have the right idea on pointing in the direction you want him to go. If he looks confused start to tap the neck gently until he moves. If he still doesn't move, you up the pressure. He may push into your space as he moves forward. Just continue the tapping until he moves away and out. Don't let him run you over. As soon as he moves, take the pressure away. When you want him to stop lunging, use the next step which is disengaging the hindquarters. There is more to this on that dvd. 

Also, if he is jumping and rearing it could be that you are not giving him enough space to do what he needs to. Make sure to stay behind the drive line. Behind his shoulder. Do both sides and just watch where you are positioned. 

And yes, horses will get ****y. Why? Because its a respect issue and a dominance issue. They don't want to be told what to do. If they don't see you as a leader they will protest. So once they find out that you are not intimidated by their protest they will quit the ****yness. 
I hope this helps. Good luck. Sorry for the novel.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Pssst, mbender, the term Carrot Stick is a PP thing. CA calls it a handy stick.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh. I'll just call it a stick. Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

That is the safest way to go.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CharliGirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Was your horse lunged the classical way before? Where you drive them forward with the stick pointing at their hip? 

In most natural horsemanship programs, they teach that a stick pointing at or tapping the rear means hindquarter disengagement. For a horse that has learned that the stick means "go faster!," this is very confusing. I would practice hindquarter disengagements from a standstill until your horse knows what they mean before attempting to lunge NH style.

If he is still confused, try taking some slack out of the rope and slightly turning his head towards you--then gently ask his hindquarters to move away. I have found that this helps sometimes.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Thank you guys.

I took him out this morning and did it again and he was a lot better. I really think he's just ****y with me because he's not used to me taking dominance over him.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Does he know how to disengage his hindquarters from a standstill yet? He should if he doesn't...that may help you with his lunging issue with disengaging. 

I would also go back to desensitizing with the stick all over him again, as well...just to make sure he understands that it's not a tool to be feared. 

I also agree with some of his 'shooting foward' being a result of how he may have been trained to lunge in the first place; alot of horses are taught how to lunge with that stick or whip constantly 'nagging' them from behind, so now, when you are bringing it up, he is thinking you want him to go faster instead. 

When you are asking him to stop, are you also making sure to bring your body into the halting position, and bringing your lead rope hand in toward your belly button (thus telling him with the halter, it's time to stop)? 

I would go back and review the dvds and make sure you have the movements down pat in your brain; body position is important with all of the groundwork, so pay close attention to where you need to be. Good luck!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks  I've been doing a lot of work, and he's getting a bit better.


----------

